# Female characters in Asian dramas are not all stupid or dumb!



## Unnursvana (Mar 12, 2010)

It bugs me when people say it, especially when people don’t watch Asian dramas or have barley seen two dramas or maybe just one or two episodes of other dramas, you can’t say that ALL of them or most of them are dumb or stupid. You haven’t watched nearly enough to be able to tell that or say that… they are not all the same FYI. You can’t say that ALL of them are stupid. Some of them are but not all.

I have watched over 20 Asian dramas (mostly Kdramas) but I think I know what I am talking about. I have watched some strong and smart Asian drama girls, some of them can kick ass!

Are they the smarted people in the world? NO they are not but nether are you and me, they are no Baek Seung Jo or anything ether. Do some of they act silly and cute and do weird stupid things, YES THEY DO, but we all do that sometimes or most of us does! Aren’t we all stupid and dumb then! Also most (not all) of them are rather innocent and stuff, which I like.

It just bugs me when people say that or when the male lead says it, what they lack in the brain deportment they make up in heart most of the time. For the most part they are made of awesome in my opinion. 

I understand, some people don’t like these thing and don’t watch these things but you don’t know if all or most of the characters are stupid or not.

It is like you can’t say that a person is stupid if you have never meat her or watched anything that has to do with that character … it is not like you can look at a person and just go, oh this person is dump, sure you can judge by the way it acts for sure but not if you don’t know what happened, she isn’t stupid if she cries when her dreams are crushed or something.

Sometimes it is better to have a good heart then a good brain IMO. So stop saying that this or that person is dumb or stupid if you have never watched or seen an episode with her, you can’t judge her if you have only seen one scene.

I can’t say that this or that person is a bad football player (soccer) if I have never seen that person play (and I have no idea what a good football player is suppose to be able to do). I don’t do that do I now? I don’t even watch football and you don’t watch Asian dramas so don’t judge it like that when you have no idea what you are talking about.

You may know the story or something just like I know that they have to kick a ball and score in football.

People aren’t stupid just because they cry or are in love. Some of them all but aren’t we all fools when it comes to love? or most of us (says the person who has never been in love).

I hope I have made a point -_- this gets on my nerves, I just feel like I have to make my point clear. It is like when people say that Sohee says Oh My in the Korean version of Tell me, I have read the lyrics and watched so many performances, she says Omona! I think I would know, I consider myself a Wonderful.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah i watch K-dramas and I know it is a cultural thing for them. They tend to act submissive and cute but they aren't stupid. 

At worst i would say Korean culture can be shallow but regardless of that, I love K-dramas!


----------



## Unnursvana (Mar 12, 2010)

TreeBob I agree!


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

So what is your top 5 right now for K-Dramas? 

Some of my favs are Coffee Prince, My Lovely Sam-Soon, Delightful Girl Choon Hyang, Witch Yoo-hee, Pasta and When It's At Night.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

By the way, I was inspired by you and wrote a post on K-drama http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/32408-korean-dramas.html


----------

